# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Ajosimulaattorit uudistavat kuljettajakoulutusta

## Rattivaunu

Metrojunan- ja raitiovaununkuljettajien ajokoulutus uudistuu ja  monipuolistuu, kun koulutustiimi saa käyttöönsä uuden työvälineen  täydentämään opetusta  ajosimulaattorit. Ajoharjoittelu on tärkein osa  metrojunan- ja raitiovaununkuljettajien ajotaidon opiskelua.

Kaupunkiliikenne Oy on hankkinut siis ajosimulaattorit metro- ja ratikkapuolen kuljettajakoulutukseen. Kumpikin ajosimulaattori sisältää kouluttajan pöydän sekä neljä  ohjaamoa. Ohjaamoissa on istuin, ohjauspöytä ja monitori, joka näyttää  autenttista kuvaa liikenteestä. Simulaattorin avulla voidaan harjoitella  normaalia ajoa, mutta myös poikkeustilanteita. Laajemmin asiaa esitellään yhtiön nettitiedotteessa.

Kuva metrosimulaattorista (mediatilaisuus 16.12.2022)

----------

